# Pregnacare and Ferrous Gluconate............??



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello me again  

You were very very helpful last time, so Im back  

I have been prescribed by my GP 'Ferrous Gluconate' for low Iron levels 300mg one twice daily and was wondering if its OK to take with 'Pregnacare' ? its just what I have read (google  ) suggests you should'nt take with vits and minerals  

Maybe I should just go back to taking Follic Acid  

Can you advise......x

Huge thank you in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hayleigh,

You can take Pregnacare with the ferrous gluconate. The level of iron in Pregnacare is relatively low so you won't be getting too much. Besides if your body levels are low then you need the higher doses to boost them 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you once again


----------

